#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-12-30
<fr33r1d3> Her vi No1Viking här?
<fr33r1d3> Micke?
<morpa> hej! väntar vi på någon eller är det dags att dra igång?
<fr33r1d3> Kul att så många är här. Vi väntar på Micke som jag hoppas ska hålla i mötet.
<fr33r1d3> Vi väntar på Micke (No1Viking) som  drog ihop till mötet idag. Tänkte att han skulle hålla i det...
<GunnarHj> Kanske ändå bättre att börja...
<morpa> Har han inte kommit in kvart över så kör vi ändå tycker jag
<fr33r1d3> ok, Morpa. Du hade bra koll på vad vi skulle ta upp?
<fr33r1d3> Har du lust att hålla i det idag?
<morpa> sådär, jag skrev agendaförslaget
<morpa> ja, om du hjälper mig med med formalia kring mötet:)
<fr33r1d3> Lust att vara ordförande?
<morpa> jadå
<fr33r1d3> ok, mötet är öppnat.
<morpa> vem antecknar?
<fr33r1d3> Har alla sett agendan för mötet?
<JoWa> Nej.
<morpa> Följande frågor i agendan
<morpa>  Hur ska vi jobba? Ska vi ta efter tp-sv, gnome och de andra - där någon alltid reviewar en po-fil innan man får ladda upp den, vilket ger mer helhet. Ska vi översätta direkt i launchpad?
<morpa>   *Vilka verktyg? PO-edit, http://support.ubuntu.se, lauchpad vad mer? Vilka länkar med datatermer osv finns det?
<morpa> * Övrigt Översättar-hackstund för att komma igång? Fler övriga frågor...
<fr33r1d3> Om morpa är orförande idag, kan jag anteckna. Några andra förslag?
<morpa> +1 på det
<GunnarHj> Jag vill ta upp dokumentationen speciellt.
<morpa> GunnarHj, under överiga frågor då. Där kan vi också ta frågan om prioriterade textdomäner
<morpa> övriga
<fr33r1d3> (Jag har väldigt mycket lagg här idag, så jag är kanske ganska tyst, men kopierar av allt.. Kör på du morpa).
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<JoWa> Upprop?
<morpa> Närvarande!
<GunnarHj> o/
<fr33r1d3> o/
<JoWa> joakim-wallden o/
<morpa> Då kör vi och så ser vi om de andra i kanalen kommer in eller bara följer mötet
<morpa> "Hur ska vi jobba?" - Det finns 2 sätt traditionellt att göra det på..
<morpa> tp-sv och gnome samt debian har en etablerad modell för hur de gör
<JoWa> tp-sv?
<morpa> Känner alla till hur deras modell fungerar?
<fr33r1d3> Kan du dra de två sätten lite snabbt?
<morpa> Jag kan dra en sammanfattning
<morpa> tp-sv är samlingspunkten för som traditionellt har har översatt främst GNU-verktyg, men även jobbar nära med GNOME översättningen http://www.tp-sv.se/
<morpa> Eftersom Gnome är en stor procent av paketen i Ubuntu är det specifikt intressant för oss
<morpa> Dvs av det vi ser i launchad som oöversatt så är det eg, "upströms" det borde översättas
<morpa> Daniel Nylander var den som översatte en stor del av alla dessa områden tidigare, men har nu annat för sig.
<morpa> De jobbar i princip såhär:
<morpa> Paxa en "textdomän" till exempel nautilus
<morpa> Ta hem PO-filen, översätt med PO-edit
<morpa> PO-filen innehåller all text för ett program eller sk textdomän, PO-edit är en programvara för just det
<morpa> När man är nöjd skickas hela textfilen ut på listan för att granskas av någon.
<morpa> Och först efter det kan den commitas
<morpa> Till skilland mot när man direkt använder Launchpad/rosetta - Då översätter man en "mening" i taget vilket gör det svårare att få en överblick, och dessutom kan det lättare bli olika benämningar
<morpa> på samma begrepp i samma textdomän/program
<morpa> Men man kan även ta hem en PO-fil från launchpad för att få helhetsöverblick, och sedan skicka upp den till launchpad igen.
<morpa> Är alla med på vad som skiljer de 2 sätten?
<fr33r1d3> Ja
<morpa> Förslag:
<morpa> Vi jobbar som tp-sv/gnome gör - Flöde: paxar en "textdomän" dvs hel PO-fil, översätter, skickar ut för granskning, fixar fel, commit
<morpa> Istället för att sitta med enstaka meningar direkt i launchpad
<GunnarHj> LÃ¥ter rimligt, tycker jag.
<morpa> Det kommer att ge ett betydligt bättre språk i översättningen
<fr33r1d3> låter bra.
<morpa> En bonus
<fr33r1d3> Gäller bara att man verkligen arbetar sig igenom hela filen när man paxat den, så man inte tröttnar efter halva...
<morpa> Med en PO-fil kan man enkelt också testa sin översättning "live" genom att byta ut befintliga textfilen
<morpa> Ja, fast segar det emot och det börjar ta månader kan man ju alltid skicka ut det man har gjort på granskning för commit, och lämna resten
<GunnarHj> Att testa, så att man ser strängarna i sitt sammanhang, borde vara obligatoriskt oavsett...
<morpa> Instämmer...
<JoWa> Vilken lista skickar man filen till?
<morpa> Men launchpad i sig uppmuntrar inte till det IMHO, därför tror jag det är bättre att vi kör "tp-sv/gnome"-way med hela PO-filer och det.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Ser din poäng.
<morpa> Jowa: kommer som nästa fråga på agendan, men skulle vilja summera denna bara
<JoWa> Visst.
<fr33r1d3> Jag tycker det låter bättre med tp-sv
<GunnarHj> +1 för förslaget att jobba med hela PO-filer
<morpa> Får jag som lade förslaget rösta?:) +1
<morpa> Hade ju redan summerat :)  Flöde: paxar en "textdomän" dvs hel PO-fil, översätter, testar på riktigt om möjligt, skickar ut för granskning, fixar fel, commit
<fr33r1d3> Klart du får rösta.
<morpa> Då anser jag frågan färdig och beslutad om ingen har något mer? Nästa fråga..
<fr33r1d3> Fråga.
<morpa> Vilka verktyg ska vi använda?  maillista, forum osv?
<fr33r1d3> Har du möjlighet att skriva ihop en enkel instruktion hur man arbetar med filerna på forumet sen?
<morpa> absolut!
<morpa> De vanligaste verktyget verkar vara PO-edit
<morpa> jag testat det, och tyckte att det helt ok
<morpa> Men det är ju valfritt såklart
<morpa> Det viktigaste är - var ska vi skicka en fil vi översatt för granskning
<morpa> mail,forum, annat
<morpa> Ett förslag är att vi skapar en forumtråd för ändamålet
<morpa> Ett annat är vi skapar en maillista
<morpa> Några andra förslag?
<fr33r1d3> Om man har en forumtråd, vore det väl ganska bra att göra den osynlig för de som inte är "med i arbetet"?
<GunnarHj> Jag är neutral. Bestäm något, bara.
<morpa> fr33rd3:+1
<morpa> jag tror en forumtråd, dold för de  som ej är i översättargruppen är en bra lösning
<JoWa> +1
<morpa> +1
<fr33r1d3> håller med
<GunnarHj> +1
<morpa> Då har vi arbetssätt + verktug beslutat. Nästa fråga..
<morpa> GunnarHj: Du hade något om dokumentation - är det samma fråga som priorterade paket?
<GunnarHj> Delvis.
<morpa> DÃ¥ tar vi den nu
<morpa> Kör
<GunnarHj> Jag skrev en wiki-sida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/UbuntuSwedishTranslators/DesktopHelp
<GunnarHj> Vill bara säga att det är viktigt att översättning av dokumentationen inte kommer på undantag.
<morpa> Läst: Instämmer - en viktig punkt, och som du nämner kommer mycket uppströms därifrån.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Fast tyvärr inte i fråga om svenska översättningar.
<JoWa> Men det är väl en hiskelig textmassa?
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Ja.
<GunnarHj> Så det finns nog skäl att göra ett undantag i fråga om att paxa en textdomän....
<morpa> Instämmer
<morpa> Man bör kunna paxa som flera också
<morpa> Jag tycker att dok är viktigt, men att det är ännu viktigare att unity o tillhörande i gnome, ex nautilus inte innehåller svengelska
<GunnarHj> En generell fråga: Vad gör vi när översättning uppströms inte fungerar? Gör vi det på Ubuntu-nivå i stället, eller lutar vi oss tillbaka och säger att det inte är vårt ansvar?
<morpa> Tycker vi gör det uppströms
<GunnarHj> morpa: Du menar engagerar oss i översättningar där?
<morpa> Jag har faktiskt tänkt att mest göra gnome-översättningar själv, och inte så mycket i själva ubuntu
<morpa> men båda behövs
<morpa> Men i denna grupp tycker jag vi fokuserar på Ubuntu, och så kan man ju se om domänen man vill översätta eg är ett uppströms paket
<GunnarHj> Ok, då har jag slagit ett slag för dokumentationen. Men det är förstås inte hela frågan om vad som är viktigast.
<fr33r1d3> Kan vi se till att översättningen hamnar i Ubuntu-systemet är det bra, sen om det sker uppströms eller ej spelar väl inte så stor roll, bara den kommer hit.
<morpa> precis
<morpa> jag har översatt nautilus uppströms som en första test, och den bör då sippra ner till Ubuntu
<morpa> men det finns massor av ubuntuspecifika paket, alla unity-paket t.ex.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Förutsatt att du översatt den version som används i Ubuntu.
<GunnarHj> Generellt ligger Ubuntu ett par versioner efter i fråga om GNOME-paket.
<morpa> Ja, men de har också "master" paket för vissa textdomäner.
<morpa> Men det är upp till var och en "var" man vill översätta
<morpa> Jag tänker bara så att det inte blir dubbelt gjort
<GunnarHj> Jo, att undvika dubblering är förstås jätteviktigt.
<fr33r1d3> Översätter man uppströms, kan man ju försöka hjälpas åt att kolla över vilken version som vi använder.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Ja , det är nog klokt. För att säkerställa att det 'sipprar ner' till oss.
<morpa> Svårt att komma till någon slutsats här: Det får bli lite utifrån domän man väljer att översätta - Ang. prioriterad paket så är dokumentation viktig, men kanske vi ska fokusera på unity pakten först ?
<morpa> Kan inte närvara så länge till på mötet..
<GunnarHj> Unity är givetvis också viktigt.
<JoWa> Paketversioner kommer att bytas innan 14.04 släpps.
<GunnarHj> Allt det där som en ny användare först möter...
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan ju försöka föra en dialog på "den dolda forumdelen" om vilken version som är bäst att översätta och så.
<morpa> Installationsdialogen en annan viktig..
<morpa> +1
<GunnarHj> Jag måste tyvärr lämna mötet. Gott nytt år!
<morpa> Gott nytt!!!
<morpa> En sista kort fråga!
<JoWa> Gott nytt! :)
<fr33r1d3> Ha det bra Gunnar
<morpa> Ska vi ha en gemensamt IRC-översättar hackstun
<fr33r1d3> kör morpa.
<morpa> d
<fr33r1d3> tycker jag låter bra, så alla kommer igång.
<morpa> för att komma igång och enklare kunna snacka under tiden
<morpa> osv
<morpa> bra
<morpa> vi kan boka in kanske 2 timmar någon Söndag nästa år:) Återkommer med förslag
<morpa> Övriga frågor?
<fr33r1d3> nej
<morpa> Summering: flöde, verktyg, hackarstund. Jag är nöjd!
<morpa> Förklarar mötet avslutat! Gott nytt år!!
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra...
<fr33r1d3> Tråkigt att den person som ville ha mötet inte kom, men bra jobbat morpa. =)
<fr33r1d3> Kollar du upp det här med att göra en dold forumdel?
<morpa> Jag kollar upp det. Du summerar, samt skickar en kopia till Micke?
<morpa> Jag kan dra på mig att föreslå översättarträff också som sagt
<morpa> nu måste jag gå, hej o tack!
<JoWa> Hej då och Gott nytt år!
<fr33r1d3> Det fixar jag.
<fr33r1d3> ok, hej då
